# HP Photosmart C4180 "Driver"



## xlanou (Jun 13, 2007)

Have been trying and failing to install an HP Photosmart C4180 all-in-one. When i connect the printer to my computer (there is no USB port to connect to wireless) and start the machine up i get the following message:

Please install the medium named "installation i586 CD 1" on device [/dev/hdc].

Does the printer require a driver to operate and if so where would i be able to obtain one.

I am running Mandriva Spring "Free"

Thanks for any and all help.


----------

